# Kabalite Warrior vs Kabalite Trueborn



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I was reading through the Dark Eldar codex, sort of forming some ideas for army lists and I see that Kabalite Trueborn are elite choices and Kabalite warriors are troop. Though, I don't really see where one would take the Trueborn over the regular warriors and eat up an elite slot. Maybe it's just me overlooking some strategic value. Granted the Trueborn get a few more upgradeable weapons but I don't see the extra attack and Ld worth it. Is this likened to a space marine tactical squad vs a devastator squad where just more units can have harder hitting weapons? Any thoughts?


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

kabalite trueborn are pretty much the 2nd "auto-include" in the army after ravagers. The abilities to take 3-man minimum squads and load up with up to 4 special weapons makes these guys fantastic throw-away tank blasters. The winning combo is (3-4) trueborne c/w blasters riding in a venom w/ 2nd splinter-cannon.

This inexpensive choice puts significant ranged threat down for armor & infantry with (3) lance shots at approx 33" (after disembark) and (12) poison shots.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

It is very similar to Tacticals and Devastators. The most common uses of Trueborn are in a Venom and some armies use Trueborn as their only Elites. They come in either 3 with 2 Splinter Cannons to boost the MC and Horde hunting of the army or 4 with 4 Blasters for tank hunting while the Venom still shoots non-vehicles as the common builds. Like their Warrior cousins, Trueborn usually try to avoid combat, at least until they get a couple of pain tokens.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Based on Dark Eldar opponents I've played against, I feel that Kalabite Warriors are only worth it for objective grabbing, otherwise trueborn in venoms are a lot more versatile. I've seen the most success in Dark Eldar armies that use wyches in most of the troop slots, and trueborn in the elites.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmmm, the trueborn definitely seem like a viable option now. How do you all distinguish them from the regular warriors as far as modeling goes?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think you have to. I interchange mine between games, so there is no real distinction. But I'm not a tournament player. I think as long as you say which squad is which, the number of weapons should be ample to tell each apart.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd paint them more fancy looking, maybe add some skulls or corpses to their base.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Not a bad idea. Basing is a pretty good, yet subtle way to distinguish models.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Helmets painted in a contrasting colour - if you're running black Dark Eldar, roll with white helmets.

Midnight


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

I run white dark eldar with gold trim. My Trueborn *and their pimp pilots* get gold shoulderpads. Makes it real easy to distinguish who is who


----------



## Zaiko (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't really distinguish mine. They all have blasters instead of splinter rifles,
so it's pretty easy to see which ones they are.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Shirts/skins?


----------

